# Which Dehydrator?



## piratemike (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello everyone. Just getting started in dehydrating and not sure which dehaydrator to buy. I will probably start out with fruits and jerky and then see where we go from there. Anyway, what dehydrator are you folks using and why? or, what dehydrator would you reccommend?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This has been asked before...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/dehydrator-pressure-canner-15801/


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Or this thread............
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/whats-everyone-dehydrating-today-8918/

Short note- most are happy with whatever one they have whether its a $30 Walmart one or a $200 special one.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nesco-500-Watt-Food-Dehydrator-FD-39P/24919945


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

The crib notes are buy what you can afford, but don't go for the Ronco/El Cheapo Depot bottom of the line models.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Check them out on Amazon, take the time to read the reviews. You don't have to spend a fortune to get one you'll be have with. Buy one & get to dehydrating! It's definitely addicting!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Check them out on Amazon, take the time to read the reviews. You don't have to spend a fortune to get one you'll be have with. Buy one & get to dehydrating! It's definitely addicting!


Addicting indeed! Before you know it, you're looking at everything in the store and wondering if it's good to dehydrate..Even my skeptical kids admit to loving dehydrated pineapple.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dont buy an Oster at Walmart.

You will want one with adjustable temperature, that you can buy additional trays, liners for and most of all one that you can afford. You dont always need a Rolex when a Timex will meet your needs, you can always upgrade but usually cant get your money back if you want to downgrade.

As said above, get to know it most have their own quirks and strong points even different ones of the same model.

Have Fun!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

This one seems nice and highly rated at $60
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nesco-Pro...0e47085ef3a3&bucket_id=000&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

I have the Nesco Gardenmaster 8-Tray Dehydrator. Love it , highly recommended. As others have said get what your wallet can afford but be sure you can adjust temps. The 8 tray model I have is big enough for good sized loads. If the unit you chose has them make sure you get the plastic inserts for fruit leather and the inserts for small items to make them easy to remove from the trays. I run mine a lot and it's never failed to produce high quality product in a reasonable time.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I think thats what my sister recently bought, she got it "used" but it was still in the box and never opened.

Haven't heard anything negative from her so I guess she likes it.



hiwall said:


> This one seems nice and highly rated at $60
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nesco-Pro...0e47085ef3a3&bucket_id=000&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I have an American Harvester that I bought at wallyworld at least 20 years ago. It only has 4 trays but it does have an adjustable thermostat. Put my first eggs in it last night. I use it for everything I can think of and am pleased with all results. Haven't tried the dried hamburger yet. Might not have rinsed all the grease off!


----------

